# j'ai la tête dans le cul



## dictionaric

Bonjour !

Mon fils de 17 ans se lève chaque jour avec peine et aime à utiliser cette expression "*j'ai la tête dans le cul*".

Qui serait expert en la matière pour trouver un équivalent à cette expression ?

Explication pour les non initiés : On dit populairement qu'on a "la tête dans le cul" lorsque l'on se reveille difficilement même après un sommeil suffisant et sans avoir fait la fête. On a l'impression de ne pas avoir dormi et nos idées ne sont pas claires et on aime fréquemment ne pas parler pendant un long moment, le temps d'être véritablement prêt à affronter le monde ambiant.

A vous l'antenne !


----------



## superromu

plus poétiquement : un complexe encéphalo - rectal


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

I feel like shit this morning !


----------



## E-J

C'est une phrase très imagée et je ne suis pas sûre qu'il existe vraiment une expression équivalente en anglais capable de communiquer cette belle image 'céphalorectale'  On pourrait dire *to be zombified */ *brain dead */ *(still) half-asleep* ... mais c'est tout ce que je trouve.


----------



## Agnès E.

Non seulement elle est céphalorectale, mais elle est de plus particulièrement vulgaire... ce qu'il faudrait rendre en anglais, certainement !


----------



## E-J

Oui, effectivement. L'expression *have one's head up one's arse *(arse = cul) existe en anglais mais malheureusement ne signifie pas la même chose! Cela veut dire plutôt être ignorant ou borné. Tant pis!


----------



## dictionaric

Je veux simplement dire que cet œil, s'il appartient bien à E-J est un très joli œil.


----------



## E-J

Et s'il ne m'appartient pas?  Merci dictionaric, je ne devrais peut-être pas répondre à un poste hors sujet mais puisque vous en faites mention ... cet œil vient d'un portrait au pastel que j'ai fait d'une petite fille.


----------



## loughtenty

One response I can think of, which is something people often say in English, to mean that they are feeling "the worse for wear" (this is a dated expression though), is "im fu%&£d" or "i feel fu%&£d"
(the symbols are put in place of the letters 'ucke' (i dont think we are allowed to sweat on here!)



> i dont think we are allowed to sweat on here!


 
I meant SWEAR
!


----------



## Cath.S.

Bien, ça a été dit, il fallait le dire, mais maintenant,
STOP !
On est prié de retourner à ses moutons mal réveillés et à la colonne vertébrale particulièrement souple.


----------



## dictionaric

"Please, don't talk to me right now, I feel completely fucked in the morning !"

"S'il te plait, ne me parle pas maintenant, J'ai la tête complètement dans le cul le matin !"

Imaginons donc que mon fils est anglais. (il s'appelle Brian de toute façon)


----------



## Cath.S.

La solution de JMC me semble convenir.

Loughtenty,
you can use "sweat words"  (it's hot where I live too) as long as they are in context.


----------



## timpeac

dictionaric said:
			
		

> "Please, don't talk to me right now, I feel completely fucked in the morning !"
> 
> "S'il te plait, ne me parle pas maintenant, J'ai la tête complètement dans le cul le matin !"
> 
> Imaginons donc que mon fils est anglais. (il s'appelle Brian de toute façon)


 
No, no we wouldn't say that!! (even people who swear (or sweat) all the time). It is about 100 times stronger than the French. "I'm completely fucked" is something you would say if you knew that you had just slept with the wife of a mafioso and he had just found out or something like that. It is also used in terms of drugs eg défoncé, "I was so fucked I could hardly talk".

In fact I can't think of anything that rude for this context. What springs to my mind is "I'm like a zombie in the mornings" (I like E-J's zombified too).

(By the way - thanks for this thread I thought "avoir la tête dans le cul" only meant "to have a hangover" ) Actually if you have "la tête dans le cul" is it always because you have overindulged in something? If so I would suggest "to be the worse for wear".


----------



## corin

Jean-Michel Carrère said:
			
		

> I feel like shit this morning !



Hi,
 I think that Jean-Michel has the best translation here for this. In a family context saying you feel like shit is a pretty common thing and the vulgar-meter wouldn't upset the parents too much. If the parents are uptight you might say, "I feel like crap this morning!" or given that it's a 17 year old here in the states you might hear, "Dude, I feel like shit!" If the cause was alcohol you'd hear, "Dude, I'm so hung..." Or you might hear, "I slept like shit." To which you could reply, "yeah, you look like crap" or you could preempt them with "look what the cat dragged in..."


----------



## fabfab

I'd like to suggest:

_to look like death warmed up_


----------



## Arrius

_I'm not really human till I've had my coffee._
_I'm shattered,_ can also be used at any time for whatever cause.
À propos, il est physiologiquement impossible de mettre la tête dans le cul, en conséquence il n'existe pas de traduction anglaise pour cela - mais, comme nous savons tous, "impossible n'est pas français".


----------



## yannalan

Sur la signification mêm de l'expression, elle s'emploie couramment aussi après le travail,pas seulement au réveil.
"Après 8 heures à ramasser les volailles, on a la tête dans le cul"


----------



## ironic

E-J said:


> Et s'il ne m'appartient pas?  Merci dictionaric, je ne devrais peut-être pas répondre à un poste hors sujet mais puisque vous en faites mention ... cet œil vient d'un portrait au pastel que j'ai fait d'une petite fille.


 
InCroYaBle! (l'oeil et la fille)

En Espagnol on dit jamais "mierda" (shit) et non plus "culo" (cul) pour faire voir qu'on est pas bien reveillé encore. On dit plutôt: 
"no soy persona", "je ne suis une personne encore"

En France, j'ai aussi entendu: "je ne m'ai pas mis les yeux encore"


----------



## Lil_Dave

ironic, tu es sûr que ce n'était pas plutôt "je n'ai pas encore les yeux en face des trous?"


----------



## ironic

Lil_Dave said:


> ironic, tu es sûr que ce n'était pas plutôt "je n'ai pas encore les yeux en face des trous?"


 
Je ne me souviens plus mais je crois qu'on me demande souvent cela quand je me leve la matin un peu endormi... et c'est toujours: tu n'as pas mis tes yeux encore??  
mais je ne suis pas sure parce que je suis endormi!


----------



## Tooronga

One polite expression in the UK is being "like a bear with a sore head" in the mornings.

One friend describes me as "unspeakable" in the mornings - nice and sadly all too true dual meaning there.  

On the whole though, in this context, I'd go with "I feel like shit in the mornings"


----------



## tite stef

"My brain is like mashed potatoes"

à noter que pour nous les "djeuns" de France, l'expression originale n'a plus vraiment de connotation vulgaire, elle est remarquablement passée dans les moeurs 

Sté


----------



## fabfab

ironic said:


> InCroYaBle! (l'oeil et la fille)
> En France, j'ai aussi entendu: "je ne m'ai pas mis les yeux encore"
> [...]
> tu n'as pas mis tes yeux encore??



I have never heard of it


----------



## QJames1

A lighter translation may be 'to not be very with it' which would also work e.g 'I'm not very with it this morning', / 'I'm not at all with it'


----------



## skiiersturge

I feel like shit in the morning.
I feel like crap in the morning.
I feel like death warmed up.
Mornings and I don't mix.

All signify feeling bad in the morning and can be used after a party/ lack of sleep or just because you find it hard to get up!

Some amusing (and very familiar) expressions for how you may feel with a hangover...!

My mouth tastes like Ghandi's flip flop.
I have badger mouth. 
I am hanging.


----------



## dewsy

> My mouth tastes like Ghandi's flip flop.



Love it! I'd never heard that one before. In the same stly, my mouth feels like the bottom of a birdcage/handbag.


----------



## Tooronga

That reminds me of a friend's expression "My mouth's like the bottom of a baby's pram - all piss and breadcrumbs"


----------



## setsuno

Chez moi, on dit aussi "avoir la tête dans le pâté". Mais je ne sais pas si c'est un régionalisme... (sud ouest de la France)


----------



## fabfab

setsuno said:


> Chez moi, on dit aussi "avoir la tête dans le pâté". Mais je ne sais pas si c'est un régionalisme... (sud ouest de la France)



Je l'ai entendu et utilisé aussi.
C'est informel mais plus poli que "avoir la tête dans le cul" (très informel voire vulgaire).

Il y a aussi :
"être dans le gaz"
"être un zombie" (qui se rapproche de l'expression anglais "to feel like death warmed up")


----------



## Grop

Chez moi je pense qu'on dirait plutôt "être dans le pâté" qu'avoir la tête dedans. On dit aussi "être dans le coltard" ou "être ensuqué".


----------



## kjc_us

Just wondering if there's a more polite form of this expression?


----------



## xiancee

En français ? On peut dire aussi tout simplement sans se contorsionner et vouloir explorer ses entrailles ... "Je ne suis pas du matin" "j'ai des réveils difficiles" "Je ne suis pas moi même avant : ma première gorgée de café/de thé / de bière / de vodka à la sciure de bois / ma première cigarette, injection, ligne etc... (chacun voit midi à sa porte) Cela rappelle un peu une pub pour une boisson à la chicorée en poudre ou l'on voit un monsieur transformé en ours qui redeviens humain voir ici [video link removed] tout cela sans avoir la tête dans le cul rhaaaa je l'ai dit! Et je m'étais promis pourtant....


----------



## xiancee

Entendu dans le film "Nine" 

You won’t find it with your head jammed halfway up your arse.

*It* etant le souvenir d'une scène pour son film.


----------

